# Syncro front swaybar end link bushings..



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone know where to get swaybar end-link bushings for a QSW or even the whole assembly? I've looked and can't seem to find them anywhere. I've even looked for them for an Audi 4000/80 in hopes that would lead me to something, but no luck.

I contemplated making my own custom end-link set-up instead, but my time needs to be devoted to other things on the car so I just want to fix this quick and easy.

Thanks!

EDIT: I did actually find a few places on Ebay with them in stock. So here's the next question. Does anyone know if there is someone out there that offers poly swaybar end-link bushings for the QSW/Audi 4000?

EDIT AGAIN: Turns out Whiteline makes poly swaybar end-link bushings for the B3 chassis Audi 80 which is still their small chassis car, which is also VW's large chassis car. The B3 small chassis Audi still uses the same control arms and swaybar and end links as the B2 chassis Audi 4000/80 which is the same as the VW Quantum. I've ordered a set from Whiteline so with any luck they will fit.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*FYI: Control Arms*



dougkehl said:


> Anyone know where to get swaybar end-link bushings for a QSW or even the whole assembly? I've looked and can't seem to find them anywhere. I've even looked for them for an Audi 4000/80 in hopes that would lead me to something, but no luck.
> 
> I contemplated making my own custom end-link set-up instead, but my time needs to be devoted to other things on the car so I just want to fix this quick and easy.
> 
> ...


FYI. I still have these NOS loaded control arms for sale. Reasonable. PM me if interested.http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/r...rts9-3-14009_zps8e27e063.jpg.html?sort=3&o=22


----------

